
The Carbon Transfer Process (2008) - brudgers
https://unblinkingeye.com/Articles/Carbon/carbon.html
======
carapace
(I can't believe I've never heard of this!)

------
dddw
indeed very beatiful tonal range here is a nice simple walkthrough
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgFw2w1GBFk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgFw2w1GBFk)

